

Python web development - amourgh

Hello guys,<p><pre><code>    I would like to develop a website with python,</code></pre>
now i'm learning it via shell.i want to learn it using files like in c++,or asp.net
    what are some books that i can read to learn python web development?
    what are some tools to work with html and python.
    what are the databases that work with python well?
======
andybunday
Depending on what you are planning on doing then it would be worthwhile to at
least checkout the following:

    
    
            - http://flask.pocoo.org/ or http://webpy.org/ as simple lightweight alternatives to django
            - gunicorn or uwsgi as a wsgi server
            - supervisord for controlling processes
            - mongodb, redis, sqlite3 all have fairly complete and easy to use python apis

~~~
sitkack
bottle.py is great, mongodb is tarpit, nginx is a great server to throw in to
the mix.

------
poissonpie
Definitely check out Django - the documentation includes a great tutorial that
will guide you through developing a web site. Well written and easy to follow.

For something a little more minimal, try google app engine - their getting
started guide is a very simple one form web app:
<http://code.google.com/appengine/docs/python/gettingstarted/>

------
jwdunne
I'm no authority on the subject but Django seems like the big player when it
comes to Python. I also believe they've got a free book walking you through
it, but again I have no clues beyond that.

There is also some stuff at the end of www.learnpythonthehardway.org focusing
on web dev but it doesn't use Django.

Also, I imagine what ever text editor you used for other things, e.g TextMate
or Emacs, could work well here too. I think maybe Eclipse will do plugin
because, after all, there's usually a plugin for everything with Eclipse.

P.S keep me posted on how you get on :)

~~~
amourgh
thank you jwdunne. what are some books that can do web dev with python.

for example with asp.net,working with vs .net simplifies things,html is
separated with codebehind(c#)

~~~
Tomek_Kopczuk
I really recommend just reading the Django docs:
<https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.3/>

They are truly magnificent.

~~~
amourgh
OKi thank you

------
sea6ear
Easy simple ways that I can think of:

    
    
      - look up CherryPy - It's pretty simple to get started and
        a good way to learn something about both web servers and
        websites.
    
      - you could also check out learn python the hard way 
        (2nd edition) toward the end it has some exercises on
        setting up a website using a framework based on web.py
    
        http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/ex50.html
    
      - of course, Django is the most popular framework and so
        will also have the most documentation.

------
ergo14
You can also consider using pyramid web framework. <http://pylonsproject.org/>

When it comes to databases I would advice using PostgreSQL but I guess
anything will work fine, so you may stick to what you know best.

------
salva_xf
you can try <http://mongrel2.org/> with python, look for a simple template
system like <http://www.cheetahtemplate.org/> and for sql I likes postgresql
or can probe some graphdb

some years ago I do some webs with python but i think that nodejs or lisp is
better for web develop

------
Meai
[http://www.google.at/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&...](http://www.google.at/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=I+would+like+to+develop+a+website+with+python)

~~~
dgunn
+1 for being hilarious sir.

------
thdn
web2py is the only way to go!

~~~
ideamonk
"only way to go" ???

I've tried web2py on appengine, its one framework that would eat out your
appengine resources very quickly - <http://youtu.be/QOhZkoK1Cr8> (that's just
two of us hitting the instance, CPU usage - 16% - 20% in minutes)

Other than that, ah we got globals everywhere !! really makes it hard for any
sane IDE to understand WTF is going on. Models are loaded alphabetically. I
couldn't get unit-tests working sanely (but that might be as the project I
work on replaces web2py crud with their own implementation on top of it).

Why not something very simple - Flask or AppEngine. I found writing your
webapp in google appengine way more "a good and clean way to go" than web2py.

